# Help to identify revolver



## 11mike (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello. My father recently showed me a revolver that he got from his wife's first husband who passed away. I believe the emblem stamped on it is a colt arms emblem. Looking for anymore information that I can. Ex: caliber and make dates ect... here are some pictures that hopefully will help.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like a Colt 1917 with a chopped down barrel? 45 caliber? Produced from 1917-1920.

If you have a serial number look it up here: http://www.colt.com/Customer-Services/Serial-Number-Lookup


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

This is definitely a Colt's revolver.
Some previous owner has turned a long-barrel pistol into a shortened "belly gun." The barrel has been hacksawed off, and no replacement front sight was added.
I think that the grip area has been altered, too. Shortened? Certainly, home-made grips have been added.

Caliber? Can't tell from the pictures.
Measure the smallest visible diameter of the hole in the barrel's muzzle, using a micrometer caliper if possible. But an ordinary ruler will do pretty well.
It's probably a 3/8" hole, or very slightly smaller. (The hole in a .38 barrel measures about 0.355" to 0.357"; a .44 measures about 7/16"; a .45 measures about 15/32".)

The caliber and the (visible) serial number (426862) will help to date and value the gun.
(*denner* is probably correct, but it's worth checking.)


----------



## mike9905 (Aug 18, 2014)

Colt large frame designated "New Army" which includes the 1917 and 1909. My ancient eyes read the serial number as 426xxx which would be 1917-18 production. The caliber would have been marked on the barrel and that part has apparently been hacked off. Drop a .45 ACP cartridge in the cylinder and see if it headspaces on a shoulder in the cylinder. If not go to a gunsmith to determine caliber; there were many chamberings. I'm sorry but the condition is pitiful; this was once a valuable revolver.


----------

